
Apple Watch: $17,000 smartwatch is obsolete after latest update - lisper
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/apple-watch-update-latest-edition-watchos-5-expensive-out-of-date-obsolete-a8385291.html
======
coldtea
So? Everybody who bought one for $17K new this and could not care less. In
fact, they did it precisely for the extravagance (as opposed for the utility
or long term investment). It's the kind of people who spend $10K on a night
out, never mind a watch...

Besides, luxury clothing items, which can cost 5-10 times the same price, can
get out of fashion (and thus obsolete for their purpose) in a season. Compared
to that the gold Apple Watch is ancient...

